# [SOLVED] Vista freezes on startup



## Flossabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Vista 64 Ult. freezes on start up, where the scrolling bars are and will no go past for several restarts. Starts into safe mode just fine, not sure where to start so let me know what u need.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista freezes on startup*

start by disabling anything you don't need on startup,in the startup in
msconfig


----------



## Flossabe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Vista freezes on startup*

Done, same problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista freezes on startup*

turn all off in the startup and check it


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Vista freezes on startup*

Hello Flossabe

Try downloading Autoruns to your desktop.











Dont need to install just double click. Once up and running check the *Boot Execute* tab to see if there are any programs hogging the bootup.

1. Open your Start menu.
2. Click Run
3. In the command screen type *msconfig*
4. In the system configuration utility,click *BOOT* tab.
5. In the boot menu, change the default setting for Time Out from 30 to 5 seconds.











The Windows Defender options allow you to easily cut down on unnecessary programs that are loading on your PC. You can also use the Disk Cleanup options to before this task.

1.Click Start button and load the Control Panel
2. Under the Control Panel menu, click Programs.
3. Under the Windows Defender heading choose View currently running programs
4. Choose *Startup Programs* from the Category option
5. Remove Programs that you feel unnecessary for startup












Once you have streamlined your startup program process, you should turn your attention to your computer's registry. Windows Registry needs to operate efficiently. If it is not organized and cleaned regularly, it will cause slow startup and shutdown problems. In addition, it will slow your computer performance down considerably. This occurs because you computer needs to search the registry constantly for software entries to know how to configure them for loading.

Advance registry tweaks can stop slow boot up problems. But they are very dangerous. By stopping the index service from hunting files you get an added boost by shorting file names. However, only do this if you are always actively searching for files.

1. Click Start
2. Click Run
3.Type *regedit*
4. Find this registry key: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\FileSystem*
5. Set the *NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation* to *1* to eliminate the extra creation of short version for DOS names.










This tweak gives you an added speed boost by preventing your computer from making DOS style shorten version of the file names.


Regards




Craig


----------



## Flossabe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Vista freezes on startup*

After a roll back and the suggested steps it seems to have been corrected. I would like to know good ways or a sticky post of keeping the registry clean and or increasing preformance through system setup. Thanks for all of your help everyone.


----------



## Rollbar (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been having this same issue for so long. I never really spent too much time researching the problem so I just left my PC on all the time. 

These changes seem to have fixed my start-up issues. Thanks.


----------

